# When do you change rubber paddles?



## JohnsnowVT (Dec 6, 2016)

At what point should I change out rubber paddles. The ones on my HS 621 seem to have rubber on them, but I can fix my index finger between the auger and housing. Is this too much space?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

JohnsnowVT said:


> At what point should I change out rubber paddles. The ones on my HS 621 seem to have rubber on them, but I can fix my index finger between the auger and housing. Is this too much space?


Sounds like they likely need replacement (also check at the scraper blade condition).
I'm replacing paddles and scraper blade on one of my HS621s (I will post a few pics tomorrow with the new ones installed for reference).
The minimum amount of rubber that should be there is 15mm (.6") measured from the metal frame.

Look at page page 36 of the following PDF owners manual.

http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/manuals/31747700.pdf


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Like hsblowersfan posted it's in the manual and tells you how to check when it's due to be replaced. It's on page 35 or 36 depending on which PDF you pull up.


----------

